# Legends of Tomorrow



## Warren_Paul (Jul 11, 2015)

Saw this trailer today. While I've enjoyed watching Arrow and The Flash, I'm a bit apprehensive about Legends of Tomorrow. It has the potential to both be great yet terrible at the same time. I like the more X-men/Avengers like feel of the show, facing off against real threats that wouldn't fit into the Arrow TV show style. It looks to be a step up from even The Flash in the supervillain department.

It also seems like so much cross over is going on now that they are going to be very hard pushed to keep it all consistent. Some of my comments below are spoilers for season 3 of Arrow. Don't read on if you haven't watched it yet.



Spoiler



The spoiler of bringing back Sara from the dead through the Lazarus Pit aside, but her being White Canary... how is that going to mesh with Laurel as Black Canary? With the way season 3 ended, I find it really hard to believe the angle they are going with this. White Canary is a villain, but they've twisted it to where we once again have Sara working side by side with Oliver -- who last we saw was running away with Laurel -- so it already brings into question of where chronologically it fits in, and you can't tell me there isn't going to be some love interest between them. He's supposed to be with Laurel, not Sara....



They have a lot of work to do if they want to convince me this mash up of characters from the two shows would ever work and not come off terribly forced.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 11, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The spoiler of bringing back Sara from the dead through the Lazarus Pit aside, but her being White Canary... how is that going to mesh with Laurel as Black Canary? With the way season 3 ended, I find it really hard to believe the angle they are going with this. White Canary is a villain, but they've twisted it to where we once again have Sara working side by side with Oliver -- who last we saw was running away with Laurel -- so it already brings into question of where chronologically it fits in, and you can't tell me there isn't going to be some love interest between them. He's supposed to be





Spoiler



My mistake, I meant running away with Felicity, not Laurel. Although I still stand with the he's supposed to be with Laurel. Never bought the love interest with Felicity for one moment. I suppose they just aren't going to involve Laurel at all, since she's back in Starling city, and they'll use the return of Sara to break up Oliver and Felicity so Felicity can go back to being with Ray. #SoooOverSara


----------



## Droflet (Jul 11, 2015)

Hmmm, yeah Warren, I tend to agree with your assessment. They're really trying too hard with this. We'll see.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 11, 2015)

Ooh - Arrow and Flash? It's got my interest.


----------



## Juliana (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm hoping it'll be fun. And I love Captain Cold's character so bonus!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 13, 2015)

Juliana said:


> I'm hoping it'll be fun. And I love Captain Cold's character so bonus!



And he's a good guy, sort of.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this - but as others have alluded to, hope they don't eff it all up


----------



## Twistedlemon (Jul 18, 2015)

I want Golden Booster to make a cameo...


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 23, 2016)

well still your fears laydeeez n gentz. I've just watched Legends S1E1 & enjoyed it. Not as light as Flash or as brooding as Arrow it strikes a happy balance and, if done correctly, promises to be a blast. 

IMO E1 had a little too much Hawk girl/man more because the actors are (or at least seem) least comfortable with their roles.


----------



## Bugg (Jan 26, 2016)

I thought the first episode was okay.  I think its big problem is going to be having so many characters competing for screen time, but hopefully that will settle down after a few episodes.  It was fun seeing Wentworth Miller and Dominic Purcell chewing the scenery (again!)


----------



## Juliana (Jan 26, 2016)

Bugg said:


> It was fun seeing Wentworth Miller and Dominic Purcell chewing the scenery (again!)



They're going to be the best bit of the new show.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 26, 2016)

Pretty clunky writing but I guess it's something to watch when I've had a bit to drink. Agree about the Prison Break guys. At least they're having some fun with their characters.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 27, 2016)

It was certainly better than ARROW!

And I love Rory - Oops! Arthur Darvill - as Rip Hunter


----------



## Kylara (Jan 27, 2016)

The prison break guys are the only reason I'm watching it! And is it me or is the Doctor Who Rory actor (whose name, as ever, eludes me) purposefully doing that weird English accent? Or is it no different to usual, just more standouty because of the drawl heavy US accents?

I did see the same actor on stage a year or two ago and he was excellent, and I still can't remember his name! I'm very very bad at names


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 27, 2016)

Kylara said:


> The prison break guys are the only reason I'm watching it! And is it me or is the Doctor Who Rory actor (whose name, as ever, eludes me) purposefully doing that weird English accent? Or is it no different to usual, just more standouty because of the drawl heavy US accents?
> 
> I did see the same actor on stage a year or two ago and he was excellent, and I still can't remember his name! I'm very very bad at names



It's Arthur Darvill.

And I'm pretty certain that he sounds weird because everyone else has an American accent.


----------



## Kylara (Jan 27, 2016)

That's it! I'll probably forget again in three minutes 

I was thinking it might be that, but then I was thinking maybe they asked him to overegg the Englishness a bit - it does sound a little too "English according to Americans" but then that may just be because I haven't heard him for a while, or the writers have made him sound extra Englishy.

He's a very good actor though, so hopefully betweeen him and the Prison Break guys we may have a decent show if the writers get over their explain everything with the old scientist man. I like to call that the "stupid people's epiphany" writing


----------



## Bugg (Jan 27, 2016)

I just watched a couple of clips, one from Doctor Who, one from this, and one of him being interviewed, and he sounds the same in all of them to me


----------



## Kylara (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks! So just being surrounded by such obvious (*)  American accents making it stand out then. 

* I have to say I do notice some of the American accents more, those are what I guess I call drawl or obvious American accents. But no idea if that is just me noticing or not... Is there a name for some types of these accents, like the UK has lots of different accent types and names...?


----------



## Bugg (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh yes, lots and lots of different accents in the UK.  That said, Arthur Darvill is from Birmingham but he hasn't got a 'Brummie' accent.  I think, in Legends, Rip mentions he's from East London - but he doesn't sound like that either


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 31, 2016)

So far, Im liking this show alot.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 31, 2016)

I have to say, considering how much I love The Flash and Arrow, I'm a little meh about this so far. They have so many different sorts of characters, it sort of feels like it's pulling in too many directions at the moment. But I love the premise and really hope it picks up! My fave moment so far was 



Spoiler



Snart, Heat Wave and Sara in the bar


. 

I have to say, I'm not too disappointed that 



Spoiler: Episode 2 spoiler



the annoying immortal Egyptian died. He was getting on my nerves. "Ooh, Kendra, my love, you are destined to fall in love with me." Emotional manipulation, much?


----------



## Bugg (Feb 1, 2016)

Juliana said:


> They have so many different sorts of characters, it sort of feels like it's pulling in too many directions at the moment.



Definitely!  I enjoyed the second episode more, though.

"Can I burn stuff now?"


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 7, 2016)

My obsession with time travel in science fiction made me watch this show, as I usually stay away from the DC universe. I have too much invested interest in Marvel to deal with all these other shows/movies. Though, I may watch B VS S just to see who wins.

I was disappointed in the similarities to Doctor Who but as that is likely on its last legs for awhile, this will have to suffice. It only leaves me hope that my own time travel universe may get seen by others some day as a serious alternative to all the goofiness that usually accompanies Time Travel plots.

The show while stacked with pretty good characters, has a really rough story-line. Which will probably get stale if not for the characters themselves. Q: Can't they just go back in time to when Savage was born and destroy him or his father? Of course, ALL time travel story lines with that type of cliche bad guy can be solved that way, so I am sure they can just add something in that prevents them from doing this.

However, the good news is that the show does not deserve all the HATE it is getting on IMDB. Go ahead and check it out if you have a second. Those ratings are insane! People are rating it one stars and I am not sure if it's Marvel/Gotham fan-boys doing this or adults hoping for something with substance EG Game of Thrones? Was it ever advertised that way?? Maybe the clips were a little misleading but it doesn't deserve one star. It's a little bit better than Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, ever was in it's first season and even today! In fact, it sort of reminded me of the Avengers meets Doctor Who and I have heard others in the industry describe it this way.

Now CW has taken a HUGE risk with this. If successful, how do they keep up the Savage storyline? I don't think they can make that last for two whole seasons, unless this guy gets a HUGE personality make-over and people don't want him to leave the show.

Obviously, if they just look to Supernatural, their most successful show to date. Which is in it's 11th Season, so they have obviously resolved ALL of their original story-lines, yet the show keeps on recreating itself, year after year. Most characters on Supernatural have come back at least in one episode and characters that have been originally written for a small episode arc are around for five or more seasons more! Cass + Crowley.

So that's dealing with the Supernatural. Time Travel is kinda Supernatural. So will Legends of Tomorrow do this? They easily can, but since we are starting out with so many characters already. They may focus on those storylines more. With Time Travel we can explore these characters' pasts as we have already done with the scientist. That could work, but we have to like the characters and I already don't like three of them!

I would also like to see what a TV Show with an established Time Travel universe will do? Will the Time Masters ever show up again? Or will Rip just be like Doctor Who, separate from them. One would think that the Time Masters would be trying to find him and hunt him down. We still don't know how he was able to evade them. Will we learn more about where Rip is from and how Time Travel comes to be? 

The show has loose footing but maybe it will work itself out.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 7, 2016)

They'll find other threats beside Savage.


----------

